# Tom Haggerty Sensei age 85



## donald1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Haggerty Sensei's instruction provided an important American  compliment to Takahata Sensei' s (sometimes harsh) Japanese teaching  style.
This shows Haggerty Sensei receiving his black belt (1972?)from senior Goju-ryu master, Seikichi  Toguchi:  founder of the Shoreikan school a major branch of Okinawa  Goju-ryu.


----------

